# I know you guys are used to it but..



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Those are some healthy looking bees! Good work!!


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations. Nice pictures nice pollen coming in. I noticed your reducer might be upside down ?


----------



## Smash228 (Jan 25, 2015)

Dan P said:


> Congratulations. Nice pictures nice pollen coming in. I noticed your reducer might be upside down ?


Had a mentor tell me to put it in that way because that small hole can get plugged with dead bees, particularly with packages. This way they can get over them. Not sure if that's all true but I listen to experience.


----------



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

Congratulations! Looks great!:thumbsup:


----------

